# Difference between new Toro Super Recyclers and previous?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Other than the black color instead of red, are there any actual differences, or anything that would affect the use of the mowers compared to the old models? Specs look the same after a quick glance.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Perfect timing, check this out:

https://youtu.be/Tu-VeU1XNHs


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Perfect timing, check this out:


Thanks! So it sounds like mostly cosmetic differences, but with Smart Stow on one model, and 2-point height adjustment on another (not sure if any of the older models had these features too, or not.).


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That smart stow is a pretty nice feature.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

i just got what looks like a 2017 super recycler from my neighbor that left it on the street with a free sign on it. Carb was toast, so for $16 i got an almost brand new mower.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

The underside of the deck of the supers looks really interesting. I wonder how much better it does with mulching vs a deck without the added defectors.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> The underside of the deck of the supers looks really interesting. I wonder how much better it does with mulching vs a deck without the added defectors.


The blade design on the Recycler makes up for the difference. I honestly did not notice a big difference in cut. I had the Recycler but gave it to my brother. I missed it and started looking for a used one. Saw a good deal on a Super and currently own that. Both cut awesome.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Back when the SR4 Super Recyclers were introduced, we could see a noticeable difference in mulching performance vs competitive machines. Against the regular recyclers, it wasn't nearly as wide of a gap. But they had Tecumseh engines on the basic recyclers then too. I always had a strong preference for the cast aluminum decks vs the stamped steel too.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I was looking at the Toro site and noticed a couple of things:

1. The electric start version of the mower comes with a stronger engine...an 8.75 ft-lb torque Briggs versus the 7.25 on the other Briggs-equipped Super Recyclers (and many standard Recycler models).

2. I don't see the model LCN is talking about with 2-point HOC adjustment. Must be an option on one or more versions.

And I wonder if they improved the wheels at all.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Back when the SR4 Super Recyclers were introduced...


Wow, they had a manual push SR model back then!


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Green said:


> 1. The electric start version of the mower comes with a stronger engine...an 8.75 ft-lb torque Briggs versus the 7.25 on the other Briggs-equipped Super Recyclers (and many standard Recycler models).


I'm making the switch from my Honda HRR to a SR and I'm considering the 21386 model with 163cc engine for $500 or the one you mentioned, 21387 with 190cc engine and electric start for $600.

I don't necessarily need electric start so should I pay $100 more for the 190cc engine?


----------



## Sandy Soil (Mar 26, 2019)

IaHawk said:


> I'm making the switch from my Honda HRR to a SR and I'm considering the 21386 model with 163cc engine for $500 or the one you mentioned, 21387 with 190cc engine and electric start for $600.
> 
> I don't necessarily need electric start so should I pay $100 more for the 190cc engine?


with money saved from not buying a snowblower this winter I just got the 21386.. to replace a 4 yo 22" recycler... opted for the smaller motor as I didnt care for estart. There is no replacement for displacement, but I mow 1-2 (usually 2) times a week and the 163cc on the 22" never bogged even when the lawn was damp with dew, so i would expect the same from this new one...

Ill spend the the $100 on another blade and some Widow Jane


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have the 21386. I have not seen any indication that heavier/stronger is justified.


----------



## Denali401 (Dec 10, 2019)

I've been trying to decide between them and have been leaning towards the bigger engine for the power, don't care about the electric start at all. I have a dozen trees on a 10k lawn and mulch everything they drop in the fall, which is an absolute ton.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm still using the super recycler purchased in 1995. Electric start, 3 speed transmission, and blade brake clutch.

E start battery died long ago so I pull start it. New belts, height adjusters, and rebuilt carb and it runs great.

I look at new models but can't see why to spend the money. Plus the blade stop feature seems unpopular? Aluminum deck is key for longevity.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

jht3 said:


> I look at new models but can't see why to spend the money. Plus the blade stop feature seems unpopular?


Well, if Toro ever wants to know, I would love a Super Recycler with SmartStow *and* SpinStop!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

ionicatoms said:


> jht3 said:
> 
> 
> > I look at new models but can't see why to spend the money. Plus the blade stop feature seems unpopular?
> ...


Yes!


----------

